# Lemon-Pepper Rice



## Roxy (Oct 23, 2007)

Lemon-Pepper Rice:

2 cups water
1 to 2 teaspoons lemon-pepper seasoning
2 cups uncooked instant rice

In a saucepan, bring the water and lemon-pepper seasoning to a boil. Stir in the rice. Remove from the heat, cover and let the rice stand for 5 minutes. Fluff with a fork. Yield: 4 servings.


----------

